# 1939 contax 35 mm camera



## vin88 (Nov 5, 2020)

I was lucky enough to buy a one owner 1939,  with s bag of stuff included  3 lense.  i'll try to post it.  i bought it for the lenses that will almost  fit on a old nikon.   the old contax had a shutter problem of deteriation from age   or  storage .   i ran the shutter as a test ----  surprized --- this one did work.  vin


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 19, 2020)

Pictures, Vin?


----------



## vin88 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dimitri;    I'll  get on it.    sorry i don't speak Spanish.     vin


----------



## vin88 (Nov 21, 2020)

i posted a photo of  a contax and an old nikon 35mm which quite like the contax.   the photo was probley  too bad to post.  my point is; the pre war lenses fit the post war camera.    vin


----------



## John Fantastic (Jan 14, 2021)

pictures please?


----------

